# storage case for ribber



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

From time to time I have read that knitters sometimes store their ribbers in shot gun cases. As my original shipping boxes are slowly coming to pieces I thought I would look into something else to keep my ribbers safe when stored.

What type (or style) of cases do people buy? I assume they are the rigid plastic type with a fold over top. Am I wrong?
Also do they leave the waffler style foam inserts inside the case and just sandwich the ribber between the foam. Do you store the cast on combs in there too?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

My machines came with their own cases. My bulky ribber came in a shotgun case, which is made of molded plastic and has a foam insert on the top and on the bottom. The cast-on combs fit in there quite well.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

It is a Brother 260 ribber I would like to get a case for. The box is falling apart and even the packing foam is well past it's prime.

If the gun case works well I might put a couple of other ribbers in cases too.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

My Brother 260 ribber is stored in that case, which is 53" wide and 13-1/2 inches high. They are great at keeping your machine safely packed.

I have heard gun cases are expensive. So, look for a used one if you can find it - maybe at a flea market. (I would think pawn shops have them, too, but would expect them to have guns in them.)


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I've read that some people use one of those plastic gift wrap storage boxes. An under bed storage box might also work. You would have to check the measurements.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad you started this thread, Azzara. I, too, am interested in alternative storage for my KMs.


----------



## sockcranker (Apr 10, 2013)

I have all my machine ribbers in PLANO gun cases.

If you are lucky you may find them for under $40.00. (I paid $29.00 for mine a few years ago and found those I liked in an out of the way village hadrware/general store. When you find the one you really like, it is a good idea to get several...you may not see them again as they often change the style. 
I really like those that are really rectangular (including the handle) but they seem harder to find. The ones I see now have a more rounded side/handle on them so they take a bit more space wen storing. 

The case usually has space for the ribber, the comb and a few other small items but not the carriage - I label and store those pieces separately with the other attachments for that machine. 

I like to store my machines and ribbers on end i.e. standing upright making it easier to choose and walk away with it rather than piling them like logs having to move several heavy pieces before you get a what you want and restacking. Be careful when lining them up as you take and put back - remember that the ends are plastic. 

I add a masking tape label on the visible top part to make it easier to locate the machine easily and I try to keep the different brands together...almost like a file only they are machines.

I attach a cardboard lable w/string on the ribbers case handle so I dont have to open each case to find the right ribber. Colour coding could be handy too for each brand and adding colour circles on these too to show the respective gauges.

If you have a longer machine or ribber, you may also check music stores or even garage sales, check Kajiji, and Freecycle sites on internet - I have a long rectangular musical instrument case I found a parking lot sale which stores my long machine for $10.00. That one has space for all the parts (carriage, machine, combs weghts etc...). One could probably put two ribbers in it w/sponge in between items.

That works well for me and I havent come accross any other suitable item for this purpose to date. Hope this helps.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

The dimensions I gave for my gun case were off just a but. The numbers were right, but the dimensions were wrong.

My gun case is rectangular, 53 inches long and 13-1/2 inches wide. It fits the ribber bed, cast-on combs and a few other things, but not the carriage. I do wonder if I cut a small section of the foam large enough to fit a carriage, whether it could be wrapped in bubble wrap and be able to fit in the case.

What do you think, sockcranker?


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

My friend and I bought gun cases at walmart and one from Brownells online. We travel with our brother KX 350 knitting machine (which we shortened) and our KH400 stored in them. Great for taking to a seminar. But would work well for a ribber. Just measure length, width, and depth to be sure the ribber will fit and case will close. I embroidered the name of the knitting machine on felt and glued to the top of the case.

One caution if traveling with your knitting machine in a gun case, be sure it's covered in the car so someone doesn't think it's a gun. When traveling you sure get strange looks when you go into a hotel carrying that case!

Rhonda


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of my Brother KH400 stored in a gun case from Brownells, I have all the accessories including the cast on combs which fit beside the foam near the hinges and the book under the foam. 
Rhonda


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You want a double rifle case. Planos are very good as mentioned above.


----------



## AncientWire (Jul 6, 2013)

I use a gun case. The egg carton foam was too thick, so I flipped the foam over and cut some of the back side off with a serrated knife. The foam is mostly smooth on the back and still bumpy on the front.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought my Plano brand guncase at Dick's Sporting Goods on sale. They do have them online right not (but not on sale). 
Here is the link:
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4053067

Right now they are $45. 
I labeled mine with masking tape on the end and the side. I store them flat under various beds (and the couch) in my home. They carry easily in the car to various knitting related events (seminar, class, craft sale, etc.)


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

For my ribbers, I use the Plano double shotgun cases, and do leave the waffle foam in them. There is plenty of room to put the carriage, weights, and I stick the manual between the top of the case and the top layer of foam.

For my plastic-bed hobby machines, I use the Plano single shotgun cases, and same thing, I can usually arrange things to be able to put the carriage and other items in with the bed, and manual next to the top layer and cover.

I get mine from Amazon.com.

Katherine, (Joy in the Morning), just tipped me off that the Plano four pistol case is just right to store a garter carriage, so that's on my Wishlist now.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for all of the comments and really good advice.
With all this great input I am going to be able to shop online and feel good that what I am buying will do the job.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You can paint some designs on it to decorate it,so people won't think you are carrying riffles.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I have the same gun case as nannie343 keep an eye out at Good Will I got mine their for 6 dollars. Works great and keeps things safe from moven around.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Just ordered via Walmart on line a double riffle case for $21.00 for my SR-860 ribber. Unfortunately, I had no original box with styrofoam for my ribber.
Dimensions: 50.5 in x 4 in x 15 in. Which sound ok since the ribber is 45 in x 10 in x 3 in. The price was reasonable, and the reviews very good.
Thanks for the suggestion and picture. It helped a lot! 
Alexandra
In CO-MO, USA


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

jannyjo said:


> I have the same gun case as nannie343 keep an eye out at Good Will I got mine their for 6 dollars. Works great and keeps things safe from moven around.


Good going!!!


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

I ordered this storage container from Amazon 2 days ago for my plastic bed machines, as I wanted to find a way to store them on a shelf out of the way, but wanted a handle to grab. I think it may be 1/2" too short, but they said there was plywood, or something, for support, and I'm just going to take it out. Not sure if this link will work.......... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JF5R8Q/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sockcranker (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess one would have to try it. You would not want things to be loose inside the case. Not all cases have the same thickness so your carriage may very well fit.

FYI
If you are wanting to ship this case & carriage, I would add styrofoam all around and rebox making very sure the ties are very secure. It would probably be in two boxes. These items really get thrown around. Also remember that what you use to surround your item in the box for shipping may not be legal to use for shipping i.e. wood slats/boards etc...so good to check first.


----------



## sockcranker (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi again,
I think if it fits, and the carriage is protected why not. You are doing this to store it not to ship right?

As a matter of fact, I will rethink the arrangement of my own cases and see if I can include everything if I can.

I really like the idea of the Gun case for the LK100 series of machines as well as the Brother 350/400. Keeps them clean, easy to carry and protected.
Pauline


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

For the 260 ribber I would get a double shotgun case.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

I use the rifle case for ribber, combs, etc. And the pistol case for the carriage, etc. I don't remove any of the padding because I don't want any shifting of the contents. I prefer to stand mine on end which makes it easier for me to grab. Just remember not to over load them as they will become too heavy to handle. I have 3 sets (rifle/pistol) which I've used for several years. I prefer the hard plastic cases from Wal-Mart over the more expensive ones from sporting goods stores. I comparison shop to make sure I have the right product to protect my equipment. Paying more usually just means a "name", style or color. Keep it simple but secure.


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

OK, the Rubbermaid storage from Amazon didn't work. It will be used to store felting supplies. Just too short, and trying to cut and sew just not worth it, so I'll look for the right size gun case.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

30Knitter said:


> For the 260 ribber I would get a double shotgun case.


I went shopping and I have discovered that a double shot gun case will hold a ribber bed, carriage, combs and weights. My double case has center supports to add support and keeps items separate. 
A large single rifle case will hold a ribber bed and combs. I got a pistol case to store a single carriage. 
The sporting goods store told me to watch for the sales in the fall.


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

I was able to fit the ribber bed, weights and comb, but not the carriage in the double gun case, so maybe mine is shorter. It was a tight sqeeze, but I managed to get it closed, and used all 4 pieces of foam.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have put all in my case, but I don'l like to put the carriage in the smaller case in case it bends the bed. I have my garter carriage in a pistol case.


----------

